# Neue EP released -für lau.



## lipt00n (25. Mai 2013)

*Neue EP released -für lau.*

Aloha, 

ich dachte mir, ich mache mal ein bisschen Eigenwerbung für meine Band hier im offtopic-Bereich. Geht ja um Musik und ist ja auch quasi nonkommerziell, da Gratisstream 
Wems gefällt, freut mich, wers kacke findet, darfs auch gerne kacke finden: Auf jeden Fall: Danke fürs reinhören!

» für die ohren

cheers
lip


----------



## JanHasenbichler (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neue EP released -für lau.*

Ist nicht ganz meine Musikrichtung, höre eher so Hardcore-Punk, aber war trotzdem nett anzuhören. Am besten hat mir Stranger gefallen.


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue EP released -für lau.*

joar kann man sich anhören ^^ Stranger hab mir auch persönlich am besten gefallen...

aber könnt gern weiter machen ^^


----------



## lipt00n (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue EP released -für lau.*

Ich danke ,)


----------



## Thallassa (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue EP released -für lau.*

Booze Rock passt sehr gut. Sänger hat ne versoffene Stimme und die Musikrichtung passt - Spelunkenrock.
In Stranger scheint mir der Drummer ein wenig asynchron, ich bin bei dem Lied vollkommen nervös geworden deswegen -> hab ganz schnell weiter geklickt. Blackout Road weiß zu gefallen, aber ich finde den Chorus ein wenig fad.
Generell fehlt euch irgendwie ein Stilelement, was euch von anderen Bands abhebt, eine Art Signature Sound. Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich UnderRedJack nicht von den 100 anderen Bands dieser Richtung unterscheiden. Aber weiter so, ihr seid auf nem recht guten Weg.


----------



## lipt00n (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue EP released -für lau.*

Haha, danke für das Feedback. Ich muss dir da auch in jedem Punkt rechtgeben 
Das mit dem Stilelement/dem Signature Sound ist wohl wahr, wir arbeiten dran. ^^


----------

